# What things do you do that other HHO mightn't approve of!!



## Spyda (30 May 2010)

Okay, I'll start.....

Clip off a bit more than is strictly necessary every winter - just to make my horse look smarter

Use over reach boots on hind feet 

I don't _always_ pick out my horse's feet before I turn her out in the morning


----------



## animal (30 May 2010)

Good for you.


----------



## Katie__Connie (30 May 2010)

We never had any boots at all for my old pony  (Current pony wears brushing boots for XC but that's all)

I also forget to pick out feet before turn out sometimes 

We don't boot or bandage legs to travel...


----------



## monkeybum13 (30 May 2010)

Use a dutch gag
Own a wintec (and use it on a youngster, oh I'm evil)


----------



## Katikins (30 May 2010)

Tie to solid objects (but that's normal here... get out the baler twine and you get very weird looks)!


----------



## pastie2 (30 May 2010)

Just about everything!


----------



## Katie__Connie (30 May 2010)

Ahh yes I was guilty of using a Dutch Gag on the old pone  I must be evil as well


----------



## Serenity087 (30 May 2010)

Everything!

Don't even fess to half of what I do with my beasties.  Not quackers enough that it's natural horsemanship, not boring enough that it's conventional horsemanship.
And I do most things myself.  Only person I pay to come out is the farrier!


----------



## Flame_ (30 May 2010)

Oh loads. 

I've been on  DIY livery  for a start. 

I've had horses pts because they were only field sound.

Sometimes my horses have been stabled 24/7 except for ridden work.

I've ridden hatless.

I have a  barefoot  sports horse and a  shod  sports horse. 


Those are some I dare mention.


----------



## JenJ (30 May 2010)

Pfft. That's nothing. I heard that someone didn't muck out until the evening yesterday


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 May 2010)

I have ridden bareback out hacking.


----------



## Puddock (30 May 2010)

Another Wintec owner here - Master Saddler says it's a perfect fit.  Just saving up for the Isabell dressage version now!

Oh, and I ride in a Pelham (with two reins).  Horsey is not evil/strong, but he likes it and so do I.  So there


----------



## Chestnuttymare (30 May 2010)

I put a rain sheet on mine if it is going to rain!!! She shivers and her teeth chatter if she gets a soaking.


----------



## JessandCharlie (30 May 2010)

Lying under jumps? Riding in bikinis? Not at the same time though 
Ride in a pelham. Ooooh I'm evil because I hate hauling on a snaffle 
Riding in the dark, (in the field) with the lights from the house to kind of light it up (that was my mums contribution)


----------



## Puddock (30 May 2010)

OOh, yeah, if there's one thing I do hate - it's watching someone attempt to use their entire bodyweight to stop their "snaffle-mouthed" horse


----------



## rotters13 (30 May 2010)

I sometimes ride without a hat!


----------



## Nash2 (30 May 2010)

I lead my 3 year old to the field with a rope around his neck (he can't go far if escapes) I abandon one crutch and use him as the other then hop back.  Simples.


----------



## FlorenceBassey (30 May 2010)

Probably most things I do wouldn't be approved of but my horses are healthy happy and safe, in the end that's all that matters


----------



## Katie (30 May 2010)

ridden bareback in a headcollar, and dropped the leadrope so i'm riding holding onto no reins (and trot too ), text while bareback, have a v odd style of approaching jumps (FULL SPEED AHEAD)!


----------



## Enfys (30 May 2010)

Oh, probably a bundle of things, but it is no-one's business but mine, so I don't really care. I haven't killed one through mis-management yet. I manage to have shiny, happy, healthy nags that come to see me at the gate so I can't be doing that much wrong.

Here's a few: 

I don't feed by hand.

I sell a horse if I don't get on with it, or even like it.

In an emergency I'd try to rescue a human over a horse/animal every time.


----------



## horsegirl (30 May 2010)

I never groom my horse unless I am riding and even then just saddle and bridle areas


----------



## Pedantic (30 May 2010)

Actually hack, using heaven forbid, "public rights of way" shock horror 
we should all be proper riders and stick to going round and round in circles in a menageri


----------



## LeneHorse (30 May 2010)

Where do I start? On the ground I use bribery in the form of food, as she is a pig to groom/tack up. I also tie her up in the yard to groom/tack up rather than risk getting squashed against the stable wall by 500kg of cob. To be honest she only gets minimal grooming as I can't be bothered fighting with her. (has anyone called WHW yet). Riding-wise it gets worse. She is totally wasted as all I do with her is hack out and have lessons. If she is nappy and threatening to deck me out hacking I'll get off and lead her (very bad horsemanship I know). I don't wear a body protector either.
Ok so I've got a bad mannered horse and can't ride for toffee but who cares, it takes all types and wouldn't the world be boring if everyone was perfect.


----------



## Rosehip (30 May 2010)

I have 2 horses that I dont ride - and dont intend to do so
Both of them are barefoot
Neither of them get hard food, just hi fi lite
I am a walking polo shop
I groom both of them till they gleam and then turn em back out in the mud, just because I love to see them roll
My little mare is at stud - because I want a baby and Im certainly not going down the children route - my girlfriend would be a bit suspicious!
I use TONS of show sheen
I rarely wash my rugs
I own enough tack to kit out 4 horses fully, but I dont ride
I own more rugs than I care to admit!

My horses are happy healthy and love me to death, my big girl even protected me from an attacking dog last year, nuff said!!x


----------



## SirenaXVI (30 May 2010)

I sometimes ride without a hat and use a beagler for competition 

I am not afraid to discipline my horse for naughtyness and am a fan of Mr Blue Pipe 

I have two unshod dressage horses and use a normal farrier 

I only groom when I ride 

I do not wear a body protector 

My horses go out in most weather conditions for at least 8 hours 

Anything not ridden lives out 24/7, including my 30yo


----------



## kerilli (30 May 2010)

none, i am utterly perfect, obviously.  
and my horses are perfect too and we are going to win the Hickstead Derby, the Epsom Derby, Badminton, and the Nationals next year, obviously...
actually, schlepping around the countryside safely and getting to the odd little BE event would be nice!


----------



## DipseyDeb (30 May 2010)

Kitsune said:



			I have ridden bareback out hacking.
		
Click to expand...

:O :O :O :O 

Please tell me you wore a hat AND a body protector!!!


----------



## lillith (30 May 2010)

I hacked out on the (quiet) roads to get to the miles of bridleway bareback, and at one stage while skint and loaning used a firmly fitted head-collar with a snaffle bit tied to it with bailer twine and lead ropes clipped to the bit because I didn't have a bridle. 

I have tidied up the snaggles and roll on a ponies hooves with a rasp myself when she needed it. 

I have fallen asleep with a book in my hand under a tree in a field with 6 horses grazing in it. 

oops, very naughty.


----------



## MissSBird (30 May 2010)

I regularly ride my four year old through one field to get to the back one their locked for the summer, with just a headcollar and no saddle...have also done this with older pony whilst leading another in-hand.


----------



## twisteddiamond (30 May 2010)

i keep my horses in a field with cows, and all i do is hack
they are all unshod 
i only groom when i ride


----------



## TicTac (30 May 2010)

hose my horses' feet and legs off in winter, leave them to dry naturally and then smother them in udder cream in the morning before they go out and......... oh yes, some Parelli!!


----------



## fallenangel123 (30 May 2010)

I only ever put headcollars on to groom, and then only on the fidgety ones, or when the farrier comes. I never put them on to turn out and bring in, I just open the gate/stables and expect them to behave and put theirselves out/ to bed. Generally they do! Obviously if I wasn't on my own secure yard I would have to mend my ways, but it saves three trips of two!


----------



## Shysmum (30 May 2010)

use a webbing bridle


----------



## pastie2 (30 May 2010)

Pastie2 slinks in, hiding under the table................ doesnt wear Hi Viz.


----------



## Shysmum (30 May 2010)

Nooooooooooooooooo !!!!


----------



## Halfstep (30 May 2010)

I have actually never, ever worn a body protector! This is because they didn't really come in until I was in my teens, and the last time I went XC was in a hunter trial in around 1992.......so I've never owned or wore one. 

My advanced dressage horse is currently living out 24/7, in a herd of three other geldings. 

I do sometimes ride in draw reins, if the horse needs them, but I know how to use them! 

I try very hard not to be judgmental, as this seems to be an epidemic in the horseworld at the moment LOL


----------



## pastie2 (30 May 2010)

Yup, thats right SM, its got to be the Worst. Well it certainly was on another thread!


----------



## Shysmum (30 May 2010)

Nah, you're ok, I have done far worse that I ain't gonna cough up to


----------



## pastie2 (30 May 2010)

Thanks SM.


----------



## thatsmygirl (30 May 2010)

I ride 3 horses a day and use the same bridle for all off them. 
I love my wintec saddles and never want a leather one. 
Very rarely brush my horses but all have gleaming coats
my naughty horses will get told off if needed
lead 3 horses at the same time down the road to the field.


----------



## Kiribati_uk (30 May 2010)

Lovin it!!! As long as the ponies are happy thats all that matters!!!
Here goes ride out in wellies/trainers.
Ride bareback inc. xc!! on p2ps and 4star eventers!! (hat but no bridle!) and with just a rope round ponies neck!
Hunting in IN THE DARK in uk!!
 the list is endless!!

Im off to sit on the naughty step!!


----------



## DipseyDeb (30 May 2010)

I have england flags on my car and a big one staple gunned to the front of my house!!!!!!


----------



## Shysmum (30 May 2010)

No probs.....just another one I will let slip - I sometimes mount from the wrong side cos he's standing that way by the mountain block and I can't be bothered to manouvere him *ducks for cover under a very large dining table and waits for eternal damnation * 

Dipsey Deb, I think you MUST sit on the naughty step for your extremely serious offence    sm x


----------



## Halfstep (30 May 2010)

shysmum said:



			No probs.....just another one I will let slip - I sometimes mount from the wrong side cos he's standing that way by the mountain block and I can't be bothered to manouvere him *ducks for cover under a very large dining table and waits for eternal damnation *  sm x
		
Click to expand...

I do that too!! No such thing as "wrong side", just tradition. We don't wear swords anymore so we can mount from whatever side we want!


----------



## DipseyDeb (30 May 2010)

You should be ashamed!!!


----------



## Shysmum (30 May 2010)

beating my back with a chain as I write..........


----------



## RuthnMeg (30 May 2010)

I rarely where Hi-Viz
Meg only gets shod once every 8 weeks, ponies get trimmed three or four times a year only.
I worm them twice a year.
I get the horse dentist out in October for Meg and every other October for the others.
I only get the 'back person' out if i think there is a problem.
I don't like to stable any of them, regardless of the weather! I even try to leave them out bandaged if they have a cut or something.
I only rug Meg, and hate to rug ponies.
I only feed pony nuts due to fussy eater!!


I think there are quite a few sins there, but I assure you they are all very happy and healthy.

PS, Biggles is feeling much better at the mo, he has a very slight swollen hind leg still, but has been galloping about in the field recently showing off his 'iam a race horse' antics! He does, and will continue to be rugged, and has had his teeth seen to - so a slight exception with him!


----------



## JessandCharlie (30 May 2010)

shysmum said:



			No probs.....just another one I will let slip - I sometimes mount from the wrong side cos he's standing that way by the mountain block and I can't be bothered to manouvere him *ducks for cover under a very large dining table and waits for eternal damnation * 
x
		
Click to expand...

Now, I agree with that one, I personally no longer wear a sword so dont understand the "right and wrong side" mentality  I like the pone to be used to things going on on both sides.
Go on, shoot me


----------



## Lexie81 (30 May 2010)

I put a rainsheet on my mare if it rains and i want to ride her.......
I turn her out in a big gang with her friends even in the snow......
I sometimes dont have time to pick her feet out when she comes in.......
I feed her lots of polos when she is a good girl and dont like telling her off!......
I dont even own a body protector!........
I have texted while hacking in the woods......
I let my 7 year old daughter ride a 4 year old just broken sec c show pony that is a tad too big for her off the lead rein in walk trot and canter today to see how they got on together, without her bodyprotector.........(he was fine and she loved it btw)
I hacked out without high viz today......
My mare is ridden in a waterford...........

oh dear i could go on and on!!!


----------



## Ella19 (30 May 2010)

Mine lives out 24/7
I don't go down every day (liveries check each others between us)
I've ridden on the road and galloped on the common bare back when waiting for a saddle
I lunge in tight side reins
I hunt in the winter and in the summer trot on the roads for what some people percieve as long distances
I jump everything whilst hacking including benches, fences etc
I wonder along holding the buckle of my reins


----------



## tasel (30 May 2010)

Flame_ said:



			Oh loads. 

I've been on  DIY livery  for a start. 

Click to expand...


I thought it was FULL Livery that was frowned upon???  Lol.

My answer:
Loaning my very well-bred but injured horse as a broodmare.  Seems to tick off some people.


----------



## Pedantic (30 May 2010)

shysmum said:



			No probs.....just another one I will let slip - I sometimes mount from the wrong side cos he's standing that way by the mountain block and I can't be bothered to manouvere him *ducks for cover under a very large dining table and waits for eternal damnation * 

Dipsey Deb, I think you MUST sit on the naughty step for your extremely serious offence    sm x
		
Click to expand...


There is no right and wrong side to mount and dismount, I use either, it's all in peoples minds, if your out riding it's not always possible to get on a particular side.


----------



## Rowreach (30 May 2010)

I was going to join in but I think I might belong in the "other" category  apart from the fact that I ride in treeless saddles


----------



## TinselRider (30 May 2010)

Ahem .......
I am on DIY
Lord wears a wintec (although I hate it)
I have used a dutch gag AND martingale
I fully clip in winter and rug my horses well
I turn the boys out in driving rain / hail/ deep snow etc
I do worm counts
I put LW turnouts on my grey to keep him clean
I DETEST body protectors
I have used my phone on horseback

MY HORSES WEAR BLING 


and the worst of all

*SCREAMS as running out of forum*

I like katie price!


----------



## WoopsiiD (30 May 2010)

OK.....
I have and would still use an exercise to cover up my ponies dirty ass that I was too lazy to groom properly before hacking out.
I have tied a pony to a washing line......
I have used Vanish Oxyaction to make my grey the whitest in the show ring!
I have used boot polish to ensure black was blackest!
In the past I activley encouraged children to jump without girths so as to develop balance.
the list is endless......


----------



## WoopsiiD (30 May 2010)

Just thought of a reallly bad one.....but in my defence it was not my idea but I was party to it....
Friend bought a minature shetland at Henley from a 'person of travelling origin'. We had gone to Henley for tack but felt so sorry for the little guy, because of this we were unprepared to travel him home and BLUSH did try to encourage him into the back of a Fiesta!!!


----------



## TinselRider (30 May 2010)

Oh just thought of another one

I have a website and I'm not a proffesional


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (30 May 2010)

Did he get in the fiesta??

Ermmm... I very rarely pick out my ponies feet. 

Teddi is shod regulary, snowflake is trimmed on every 3rd visit.

Ummm... 

I ride on the buckle when out hacking. 

Have used my phone while riding on a hack. 

I let teddi take himself in and out from the field (wouldn't do with snowflake as I'd lose him for hours)

I ride with my fat bottom in a safari saddle (all we have for snowflake)

And snowflakes bridle is actually a manky old in hand bridle (all I could get to fit, as his head is so small!)


----------



## jlk123450 (30 May 2010)

Tut tut tut....Slapped wrist for you all! Just imagine what the 'BHS' would say!!!


----------



## charlimouse (30 May 2010)

I do so many things HHO wouldn't approve of, a small sample is:

I only wear hi viz when hacking in dull weather

I sometimes wear a beagler for dressage competitions

I wear a point 2 for XC

I *don't *have an exo bodycage

I only wear a body protector for XC

My horses all go out what ever the weather

I turn mares and geldings out together

I love waterfords

I have been known to use draw reins at times

I ride one of my horses in a double bridle when I am allowed in dressage

I use travel boots

My spelling and punctuation isn't always perfect

I just don't 'get' showing

The list goes on........................................................


----------



## Vix1978 (30 May 2010)

I'm worried to say......

I'm a yard owner.

Shoot me now!!!


----------



## jlk123450 (30 May 2010)

charlimouse said:



			I do so many things HHO wouldn't approve of, a small sample is:

I only wear hi viz when hacking in dull weather

I sometimes wear a beagler for dressage competitions

I wear a point 2 for XC

I *don't *have an exo bodycage

I only wear a body protector for XC

My horses all go out what ever the weather

I turn mares and geldings out together

I love waterfords

I have been known to use draw reins at times

I ride one of my horses in a double bridle when I am allowed in dressage

I use travel boots

My spelling and punctuation isn't always perfect

I just don't 'get' showing

The list goes on........................................................
		
Click to expand...

OOhh...I also ride in a double! Slapped wrist for me then!


----------



## alsxx (30 May 2010)

Mine live out 24/7, including my ex racing TB, although he does come in overnight in the winter *if he wants to*

I got a barefoot trimmer out to do my navicular mare, god forbid! Even more terrible is  that she is sounder now than she ever was from all the meddling by the vets!

I muzzle the same mare 24/7

I sometimes mount by clambering up the 5 bar gate

I keep them all at my own little rented field with stables, un-supervised complete DIYer, strangely though they are still alive

Oh and I normally ride bareback in a headcoller on the 13hh pony when I am turning him out - so accountable for 3 crimes there, pony squishing, riding bareback AND no hat on


----------



## PoppyAnderson (30 May 2010)

I exercise my pony by driving along country lanes leading her out of the car window.


----------



## Django Pony (30 May 2010)

PoppyAnderson said:



			I exercise my pony by driving along country lanes leading her out of the car window.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously???


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (30 May 2010)

M@y God h@ve mercy on @ll your souls


----------



## WoopsiiD (30 May 2010)

Mistral....um yes he did get in lol
Luckily someone came by and offered us a lift back to the yard!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (30 May 2010)

Not not seriously, sorry, couldn't help myself! Course I don't. I did see a baby coloured being led last weekend though from the back of a pick up truck in deepest darkest Cheshire (near Delemere Forest).


----------



## lauraandjack (30 May 2010)

I turn my horse out in a field fenced with barbed wire, and use a metal cow hayrack.  In winter it resembles a freshly ploughed field.

He has gone up to 12 weeks between shoeings.

I tie up to solid objects.

God forbid, my bit collection includes a Dr Bristol, a pelham and a double bridle to be used depending on the circumstances.

And I am a vet, how bad a horse owner am I!


----------



## blackcob (30 May 2010)

My horse frequently goes 10 weeks between shoeings and once managed 14 weeks (shoes and feet both fine, I only had them done as they were wearing a bit thin - had no idea they'd lasted so long). 

She's never seen a 'back person'. 

We trot on roads for long distances and have done so at a stonking pace out hunting. 

She used to wear a pelham, running martingale and a flash all at once. 

I've only worn a body protector once, when I was forced to for a hunter trial - hate the bloody things!

That said, the idea of not grooming thoroughly before a ride makes me shudder in disgust.


----------



## lauraandjack (30 May 2010)

Oh, I forgot!

I regularly trot on the roads for decent distances (and have been known to canter out hunting).
I canter up stony tracks.
I have jumped barbed wire more than once.
Horse only wears boots for XC.
I proudly take my hairy unplaited section D in 'normal' working hunter classes (and beat the plaited ones, sometimes!).


----------



## Britestar (30 May 2010)

I trot every day and sometime canters on roads.
I canter on every verge I can find.
I dont pick out feet.
I only brush the bits that matter -back/legs.
I keep 9 mixed sex horses together.
I let my 2 yr old still suckle his mum.
I turn out everyday all year round.
I sometimes leave them all out at night, cos it suits me or I'm away.
I don't change their water everyday.

That'll do for starters.


----------



## Mickeymoo (30 May 2010)

I use a waterford

I don't use travel boots ever

I have an equitrek that doesn't drop to bits and I love it

My horse hates wind, rain, snow and sun and preferrs to be in his stable.

Our oldie will stand in for 23 hours a day in winter and is happy and doesn't get stiff. honestly.

Both ours eat their straw beds.

I have cantered down the road out hunting, and I could hear all the bystanders tutting.. 

They both only eat chaff and fibre cubes.


----------



## dressager (30 May 2010)

I never dismount properly, I swing my leg over the horse's neck instead.

I canter my "dressage horse" out on hacks and trot on the roads

I never warm up with bandages or boots at a show as  its too much fuss finding someone to take them off!

Occasionally I'll ride without a hat, like if I've just had my hair done and am going out that same night!

I've used scissors on my horse's mane!

I've ridden him in draw reins when he's been an exceptional handful (very rarely though!)


----------



## Dogbetty141 (30 May 2010)

DipseyDeb said:



			I have england flags on my car and a big one staple gunned to the front of my house!!!!!! 

Click to expand...

Me tooo does that make us naughty?

For the horsey one I firmly believe if my horse deserves it he will get disaplined!(sp) i also very rarely brush mainly when im riding I rarely wash his rugs!  Have been known to lead 3 horses together! he is stabled 24/7 in winter apart from riding and a couple of hours a week in winter turnout!  Gosh im sooooo bad!


----------



## pastie2 (30 May 2010)

Well this thread is wonderful, the flack I got from another thread about no Hi Viz and the lemons in mouths, now we can all laugh joke about our faillings and it is totally exceptable. Thank God for that!!!!!


----------



## indiat (30 May 2010)

With my old girl I used to 

forget to tie her up and only notice when she followed me into the feed room
hack her on the buckle
give her treats just to see the delighted look on her face
left her unshod
let her follow me through the yard after a ride with no hand on her reins (but only if we were the only ones there)
I didn't clip her
I only rugged in the very worst of winter weather
I let her decide when she wanted to be in at night
I also own a body protector but never wear it (don't tell OH, he bought it for me)


----------



## GLEEK (30 May 2010)

Do you all feel better after being so honest??!!!! lol

OK my turn - 

I love horse racing!
I dont fasten my body protector (racetech with zip up the front,i wear it like a open gilet!)
My 2 horses are barefoot as it suits me better!
I only hack
I have more rugs than you could imagine!
I ride and lead and text all at the same time! (now thats multi-tasking)
My horses lived out in the worst winter even when one day the snow came over there knees!
I dont go to my horses at the same time every day!
Never tie my horses up

I am sure i do much more "wrong" than this!!


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (30 May 2010)

WoopsiiD said:



			Just thought of a reallly bad one.....but in my defence it was not my idea but I was party to it....
Friend bought a minature shetland at Henley from a 'person of travelling origin'. We had gone to Henley for tack but felt so sorry for the little guy, because of this we were unprepared to travel him home and BLUSH did try to encourage him into the back of a Fiesta!!!
		
Click to expand...



Can totally understand buying a Shetland from Henley. Been sorely tempted by a couple of youngsters myself. But a fiesta???


----------



## *hic* (30 May 2010)

*is not telling*


----------



## only_me (30 May 2010)

I trot on roads. Usually on the buckle.

I go for sneaky canters in a farmers field, but only if the gates open, ground is good and no crops etc. Oh and always the edge of the field.

I use my phone out hacking

I dont turn my horse out in boots.

he goes out in the jumping field with 2 donkeys.

Oh and I jump in the field with the donkeys loose!

I own a "useless" racesafe bp

I dont tie horse up to tack up/groom/wash


Whats wrong with clambering up gates to get on? better than their back i always say


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (30 May 2010)

OK my confessions are as follows:

When I had my first pony I had to ride after school, and in the winter he'd grow a coat like a mammoth, soooo, in order that I could get out before it got dark, I'd just clear a space for the saddle and leave the rest of the mud and gunge; later on in adult life I'd do the same, go out with a mucky horse looking like a mammoth in need of the ILPH coz time was again of the essence. 

Gosh, another fess up is not picking out feet before riding and you go down the road and fling bits of hoof filler everywhere (but at least everyone knows if I've been for a hack!).

Oh, and riding in sandals: I've got endurance stirrups with cages which are designed so trainer/joddy boots can be worn. 

Riding down from the field bareback, bareheaded, and with just a headcollar on - no reins. Horse is on auto pilot to feed bowl anyway so no worries. 

No doubt many more sins will come to mind, but this will have to do for now.


----------



## SecretSquirrell379 (30 May 2010)

Where do I begin?!! 

I just sent 9 rugs to the cleaning lady and I'm still not short 

My girl feels the cold and I probably do over rug her as far as lots of peeps are concerned but she has never sweated under any rugs and I like her toasty, so does she

I turn her out in boots and she is always ridden in brushing boots and often knee boots as well

She hates the rain and would much rather be in her nice warm stable in her jim jams than roaring around the field screaming her head off to come in

She didn't go out for 3 weeks during the snow, she is not sensible enough and would of broken a leg, but, she was ridden every day for excercise.

We hack out in a pelham with just one rein, martingale and flash. I prefer to keep my teeth when she gets excited on the gallops and the pelham gives me brakes and steering, also an advantage at speed.

I give her treats, lots of them if she is good and she always gets an apple when I turn her out.

She is mollycoddled, her feet are done every 5-6 weeks, her back done every 6-8 weeks, I take her to the vet at the drop of a hat and she is spoilt.

But I love her to bits and she normally loves me too.....moreso when i've got treats


----------



## RSL (30 May 2010)

Do my own horses feet (there is a reason for that).

Keep stallions.

Ride bareback, use different brands to everyone else.

Use a dually halter and not a bridle.

God knows but know one is perfect and your never going to please everyone!


----------



## alwaysbroke (30 May 2010)

Have seriously considered having a ramp fitted to the pick up (it has side bars) to take 11hh section A to the local show, she looks lost in the back of our lorry which was built especially for OH's 18.2! I know she would happily load into the pick up, she used to spend a happy half hour in the kitchen with the kids eating carrots out of the fridge


----------



## Hoofprints (30 May 2010)

I'm so glad for this opportunity to confess!

When I was about 10 or 11 I backed our little welsh section a three year old myself - bareback and in a headcollar and often without a hat - in the side paddock when I knew my Mum was out!  Mum had planned on getting me to sit on her soon anyway but hadn't go round to getting her a saddle/bridle.  I think I was fairly sensible about it and only ever rode her for very short periods of time at walk and trot.  She was a complete angel about it!  Mum was very surprised at how quick and easy she was to 'back' later on...

She's since gone on to have many happy years as a children's pony so no harm done


----------



## TinselRider (30 May 2010)

OOPS have just checked the post in CR and I am deffo top of the offenders list with my webby (and apparently I am very very sad too!!)


----------



## WoopsiiD (30 May 2010)

If you put the seats forward theres plenty of room in the back of a fiesta! Piglet..as we named him was more than happy to get in! We had opened the both doors so as he could see out....but we didn't get to close one quick enough and he climbed out of it. I have never laughed so hard in my entire life.
We started walking him home-a good 10 miles when a horsebox pulled up and offered us a lift. The chaps had bought a 3yr old TB colt and warned us that they were happy to take piglet but if their TB harmed in it wasn't their fault. All the way home all we heard was bashing and squealing. We arrived at the yard to find TB quivering wreck at back of box and all 9hh of Piglet stood looking triumphant!


----------



## Shilasdair (30 May 2010)

I used to catch in eventers (from a field far from the yard, up a hill) by catching two, hanging an arm over each wither, and then making them trot/canter to the yard with me swinging in between them with my knees tucked up.
Fast, but perhaps not safe.
S


----------



## fallenangel123 (30 May 2010)

Three of my mini ponies have never seen inside a proper horsebox either, two arrived in transit vans as six month old foals, and the other travelled in the back of my Delica. I got followed by the police too but fortunately he didn't put his head up so they probably thought he was a big dog!


----------



## monkeybum13 (30 May 2010)

Must add to my list:

- hacking out on the buckle, trotting on roads and riding in open fields, not in an arena all the time
- not picking her feet out before she goes out, surely you do this _after_ they have been out? 
- only feeding small amounts. Balancer and then just enough chaff to mix the garlic in
- in the winter I don't put on hundreds of rugs, she's a horse, she'll cope


----------



## widget (30 May 2010)

i really must hang my head in shame!
my turn out/fetch in in the winter consists of opening field gate/stable door
my horses are unshod and trimmed every 3-4months
my saddle cost 99 p on ebay but fits my pony perfectly
i clip out my two neds just becase its easy-and that what rugs were invented for
i school in a ten acre field and ride in the field without a hat
i have minimum ambition and a rosette of any colour at the most local of shows would be a result!

yep going to hide now!
but despite this my horses have never hurt me in any way, i havent fallen off either of them for years and they come to call at the gate-i cant be that bad an owner!


----------



## LittleNemo (30 May 2010)

Shilasdair I laughed out loud at that image!!!


----------



## Benji1 (30 May 2010)

oh god, I could probably write an essay but some examples :

I prefer to ride in jeans & wellies

The first pony I had on loan NEVER wore a headcollar for anything, unless I was riding bareback 

I used to bring my stallion in without a headcollar, and he never put a foot wrong in doing so

My stallion was turned out with 3 other geldings... and they all got on with no drama

I rarely wear a BP

I have been known to not do my chin strap up

At one point I owned 11 hoof picks

My 2nd pony didn't have a saddle for 9 months, and i rode him daily including down XC 

I've never worn a hat to pick out feet

Other than Benji all of the ponies/horses i've had have lived out 24/7 regardless of the weather

I repeatedly text whilst hacking 

I re-backed my stallion alone, in the field and nothing happened.

At 14 I had a seriously ill horse and severely pee'd more people than I can count of by being so young and getting him well again

oh dear.. i could go on


----------



## 0ldmare (30 May 2010)

Oh god so many things...

Hack out on the buckle and dont mind if she wants to grab the odd particularly delicious bit of hedgerow as we pass (although she has to keep moving and I draw the line eating grass)

Feed vast numbers of extra stong mints (they are very well behaved about it)

Often don't pick feet out

Turn out whatever the weather

Only worm when I change paddocks

Ride out on mud caked horse (except clean under the saddle) AND wear jeans to ride in

Don't own a BP

Use hay nets

And.....the worst.....but it was many years ago....sat on my 3 year old for the first time in a concrete yard, with loose horses milling around, bareback, just a headcollar and no hat. And have the photo of me grinning happily to prove it lol


----------



## Katie__Connie (30 May 2010)

Oooh yes I remembered another one... I don't wear high viz!  Unless hacking in very dim light


----------



## Katie__Connie (30 May 2010)

Oh yeah.. and i text out hacking...


----------



## spotty_pony (30 May 2010)

- I rug my horses up according to the weather, and they are wearing LW rugs now!
- Spend more time hacking than schooling
- Don't wear Hi Viz when riding
- Ride one handed a lot
- Sometimes go through random fields on hacks
- Leave my saddle on the stable door
- Ride my pony in just a headcollar
- Own enough rugs to open up a shop
- Own 25 numnahs


----------



## angelish (30 May 2010)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!! your all very naughty lol


----------



## Hullabaloo (31 May 2010)

I keep my grooming down to the bare essentials
I don't clean my tack as often as I should
I only wear my BP for cross country
I trot on roads
I sometimes make rude signs at inconsiderate drivers
I enjoy a good blast across stubble fields
I smack my horse when he's naughty
Don't always pick feet out

Think that's enough to be going on with....


----------



## Django Pony (31 May 2010)

fumanchu said:



			Mr Blue-Pipe usually gets frowned upon.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, showing my ignorance, but what is "Mr Blue-pipe"? Thanks


----------



## maxapple (31 May 2010)

This is a fab thread - and reminds me why I have my pony on grass livery at a lovely farm / DIY yard.  (And we still compete and do well)

I ... 
Often get off by swinging my leg over the front of my pony rather than the right way (and still do this despite him lifting his head up once with perfect timing and knocking me off backwards!). 

Lead my pony from field with the lead rope round his nose as he has a great 'buggering off' habit. Lead rope = £2, Dually = £40! 

Enter pony classes at shows (including gymkhana games / handy pony etc) - and I'm nearly 40!! 

Laugh when I cock up dressage tests / chat away to the judge in the show ring even when they are all serious. 

Text / talk on my phone while hacking (which I do a lot of - all over the place, on my own, on a long rein!!)

I've recently moved to a yard nr home - so this summer I am planning on hacking to my house, and letting my pony mow my lawn while I have an ice cream!!


----------



## stevieg (31 May 2010)

Excellent thread!

Before I start, Mr Blue-Pipe? A most definate NO here, cant see the need really, EVER.

BUT

- I am on DIY!!  We rent our own small yard with 3 stables, a tackroom & a field. Why is DIY so bad?
- Have used draw reins & a waterford and achieved the desired result with both.
-Have been known not to pick their feet out before turning them out.
-Turn the old pony out w/o a headcollar, always!
-Text while hacking. 
- I don't think Oliver Townend is a God.
-Only wear a BP whilst competing or on an unknown youngster.
- Our horses have a bigger wardrobe than I have. (Some rugs still have the tags on but it was on offer & I liked it!)
-Plaited up in the lorry on the way to an event because we didn't quite get up on time.
-Dont wear Hi-Viz

Haven't lost a horse yet though!


----------



## rebchico (31 May 2010)

i don't understand why hardly anyone grooms - that's my fave bit about horses! 
I have never worn hi viz
I discipline horses if they are rude, but not if they are scared
I don't feed treats to horses
I didn't know you were expected to wear a hat to pick out feet
Turn out horses with just a normal headcollar
Only turn out in the school and small paddock in the winter


----------



## LadyRascasse (31 May 2010)

ok, well i -

don't put 5 rugs on my horse because it looks like it might be cold. my clipped gelding was naked 24/7 since feb. 

jump on my horse bareback with only headcollar on.

don't always bring my horses in with headcollars on. 

have a halfpad under my mare's saddle even though it was fitted by a saddler (also what the saddler told me to do) 

rarely groom, don't see the point if horses want to groom they will groom each other (that said i do make sure the have there saddle and bridle area clean before tacking up)

never put boots on my gelding

i am loaning my perfectly ridable mare out as a broodmare as i feel this would suit her loving nature. 

i don't think the vet has the answer to everything and i will wait and see if the horses ailments aren't severe.

my back man isn't a register physio/chiro as he isn't the above. but his non aversive technique is amazing to watch and works well for my horses

i let my farrier give my horses a massage after he has shod them. and i challenge him if i am no happy with something (he is also very happy for me to comment and raise concerns)

oh yer and rather than testing my gelding for cushings i brought a tub of naf cushianze which sorted his symptoms so i am happy

so i am ready for the WHW/RSPCA/BHS to come take my nags away now


----------



## sonjafoers (31 May 2010)

Mr Blue Pipe is alkathene (sp) - the stuff used for water mains and such like.

Brilliant piece of kit, often seen alongside those white rope type headcollars that dodgy dealers use.


----------



## LadyRascasse (31 May 2010)

oh i forgot to add i only use tack that is practical for the horse i am riding, my tack isn't a fashion statement its what suits the horse


----------



## LadyRascasse (31 May 2010)

stevieg said:



			Excellent thread!

Before I start, Mr Blue-Pipe? A most definate NO here, cant see the need really, EVER.
		
Click to expand...

it saved a life down here, there was a mare that was getting out of hand and very dangerous, went way to be schooled he used this on her and she started to have some respect after about 4 weeks of carrying this when you ride and handle her she became very sweet. is out jumping 1.10m you can lead her safely hack her safely, clip her change her rugs. whereas before she was just getting worse and worse rearing buck and generally trying to kill you. 

it isn't right for every horse but there are some cases where your safe has to come first. and it was the making of this little mare. if she hadn't been sorted she would have been dog food.


----------



## NewHeights_SJ (31 May 2010)

Cut manes/tails with scissors. 
Have one saddle that goes on everything (just pad it out to fit the horse!)
Dont wear Hi Viz when hacking (although i rarely do)
Horses do not go out everyday. When they do they are turned out alone (but next to others).
Use the horse walker, alot.

LOVE this thread. Have to add horses are happy and healthy!

N xx


----------



## skint1 (31 May 2010)

JenJ said:



			Pfft. That's nothing. I heard that someone didn't muck out until the evening yesterday 

Click to expand...

*gasp*  my dirty secret is out!!! I need to flee the country now!

Also pony goes in a dutch gag, albeit on the snaffle ring

TB has a Thorowgood synthetic saddle- she has a breast plate/martingale thingey too which is probably superfluous

Both sets of tack are black which I have since learned is a bit of a "no" but they're both bay and I thought it went nicely with their black points

When they're in for the night during winter we've been known to give them extra hay and water at night so we can have a small "lay in" in the morning before turning them out!


----------



## Cash (31 May 2010)

Ride in shorts, chaps and espadrilles for polo grooming in summer. (Maybe a fashion crime but hey  )
Have been known to ride and lead 4 at a time, have ridden in from field bareback leading 6 in headcollars.
Used to go XC on my old beast in a pelham with roundings (couldn't cope with double reins going XC at the time), flash, martingale and spurs.
Ooh maxapple I do the dismounting one too 
My horse has a rain sheet on today even though no other horse at the yard does- he was walking against the wind out hacking this morn and looking miserable, so the rug went on. Admittedly he is a wimpy TB as opposed to the hardy natives at my yard 
I have used a chifney, with great success.

Can't think of any more right now, I'm sure i'll be back


----------



## jessamess (31 May 2010)

I Own a pure bred arab :O 

And I show!!! 

My horse is kept alone  

we only own a trailer so if I have a 5 hour journey to a show he has to travel in that!!!  ha ha!!! 

I don't have a menage so HAVE to ride on hard ground  

Sometimes he's fed at 6am in the morning and sometimes 10am!!! 

I probably groom him too much ha ha!!! 

I clean my tack after EVERY use!!! 

My horse doesn't get away with murder ha ha!!! 

Although I do bribe with polos!!! 

I dress him up in a bright pink hood  (he loves it  ) 







my horse is my best friend!!!


----------



## Spudlet (31 May 2010)

I let my dog off the lead in public places **gasps** even on bridlepaths sometimes

When I get my first horse, it is going to be rehomed from a reputable, UK based and registered charity

And it will be on DIY

And if it is out all day, I will not muck out until after work

And I ride on the buckle, even on the roads sometimes

And I only really enjoy hacking - don't really like jumping, find dressage boring *finally passes out in horror*


----------



## martlin (31 May 2010)

Right, with my own horses:
I don't own a BP
Hardly ever pick out feet, don't use hoof dressings either
I use a chifney AND attach leadrope to it LOL
I have a selection of 3 saddles that go round all the horses
I back youngsters on concrete
I turn out in mixed herds
Sometimes keep in in winter 24/7
I have stock fencing around the fields
I lead 3 at a time down the road to their turn out fields.
I hack out on a loose rein
I don't poo pick fields and worm 4 times a year, no worm counts either
I FERTILISE pasture
Only groom if I go out in public
Clean tack only if it gets really mucky
Wash rugs once a year
I have 1 type of chaff, 1 type of cubes and feed the whole yard different quantities of the same, along with supplements...
I use haynets
Sometimes I don't muck out in the morning
My horses have no routine to speak of, therefore never hang around gates or bang for food
 I think that's about as much as I'm willing to admit to, however my liveries get different treatment from my own (oh, yes, I'm a YO!) and their horses are done the way the owners want.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (31 May 2010)

although i dont ride now, i used to trot on roads, up and down hill, fast!!( with the  RAVC boys) never use to wear a hat in my teens, no such thing as Hi Vis then, used to ride bare back on the roads, cleaned tack daily straight after exercise, always hosed off hunters after a long filthy day- all horses wherever i be were always healthy and well cared for!


----------



## reindeerlover (31 May 2010)

I seriously love this thread! 

I have all my horses out 24/7/365
I only wear a BP when the rules say I have to and then have to borrow one
I wear Hi Vis if I'm on a young horse only
I ride one handed most of the time
I sometimes use my horse as a ring side seat at shows
I occasionally buy a horse to bring on and sell  and don't have a problem "moving on" horses (am I cheating if I'm very careful who I sell to?)
I have no problem with pipes (blue/yellow) but haven't had much need of them
I feed when I get there and it's hardly ever at the same time every day
I feed racehorse cubes 
Any barefoot horse is trimmed by the farrier, no exceptions
I worm count
How many hail marys do I get??


----------



## spotty_pony (31 May 2010)

Also, I want to add to my list:

- Sometimes my horses stay in 24/7 in the winter
- We have automatic water drinkers
- I only wear a BP when I have too
- I hack out on a loose rein
- Have led up to five horses at once before
- Ride and lead bareback
- Our fields get fertilised
- I don't clean my tack as often as I should
- Always hose horses off with lukewarm water 
- Trot on the roads
- I never sell my horses - I get too attached to them!


----------



## FanyDuChamp (31 May 2010)

I own 2 horses that I don't ride, daughter does. 

I am putting my Ardennes mare into foal, yes a mare that is not a WB or TB! 

Captain comes in when the temperature dips below 60 degrees because he wants to, he hates rain and cold and being uncomfortable.

I own 3 Wintec saddles, because they fit them really well! 

I own a dressage horse and hate dressage! (Elizabeth is a classical rider and loves it, weirdo)

I own more rugs than any horse can possibly need.

I spend a fortune on supplements and feed 2lb of carrots/apples/swede/pears etc. in the winter for each of them a day!

My KWPN never left his barn during the snow, he refused!

I love Kelly Marks and the way she works with horses.


----------



## muddy boots (31 May 2010)

Have tried many bits and the one that he settles in, goes well in and I can stop with when necessary is a dutch gag. His previous owner used thus, I tried to avoid it but came back to it.

I do enjoy grooming, but if I'm short of time will only groom the saddle area. When we were on clay he hated having mud scraped off so stayed muddy most of the winter. He survived and  no skin problems developed. On sand now, so not so bad.

Am getting better with Hi Viz

Yes, I do trot on the roads on longer rides. Naughty boy has cantered off on roads too, but I do try to avoid this.

Like to turn out whatever the weather


----------



## china (31 May 2010)

i constantly give my horse treats, when i catch him, when i tie him up, when iv ridden him and when i let him go.
i rug him up to the eyeballs because hes a softy tb
i turn him out in all weathers in the winter but he comes in at night.
i hack on the buckle
only wear a bp for xc or funrides.
he gets put to bed at different times every night.
he wears over reach boot 24/7 (wears bar shoes)
he doesnt have any bedding in his stable only rubber matting and a sand paddock outside to wonder in and out to. 
i change his bit alot if he doesnt go well in the one hes in.
i ride with a lambskin half pad because its prety!


----------



## redcascade (31 May 2010)

You all need your wrists slapping, I'm suprised someone hasn't called the police and welfare charities by now! :O 
Well...
I rarely wear hi-viz, mainly because if you don't see me and my 17hh bright chestnut tootling up the road you must be blind and shouldn't be driving
I only wear my BP for XC and when the horse is being a you-know-what
I don't always pick out his feet
I groom him everyday
He wears boots allround everytime I ride him
I use bandages for travelling instead of boots
I own loads of rugs, fully clip him in the winter and rug him up til he is toasty warm
Anything else? 
Shoot me now!!


----------



## Billsmam (31 May 2010)

ok here goes

my now 15.2 show cob was brought home from the dealer at the age of 5 months in the back of a transit van, not only that it was also the first time he had ever been handled. 
My horses are out in all weather
i will ride in draw reins if i feel the need too
my cob wears a Dr Bristol or a pelham or double bridle 
i use a dually on my yearling section D 
i will discapline my horse if he needs it
i dont pick out there feet every day 
my cob only gets shod every 8 weeks at least, gets his shoes off in october and doesnt get ridden for 6 months of the year (winter) 
i dont 'Do' rain
i ride and text all the time
when i was younger i used to hack out for hours in nothing but a headcollar and leadrope! 

oh and i only clip my cob during the summer months when he gets scalped, winter he lives out without a rug

think that will do for now lol


----------



## jumbyjack (31 May 2010)

Oh no, I'm Mrs Goody Two Shoes!

I always groom and pick feet out.
Never trot on the road and always use boots.
Always hack in an outline  *and* in hi viz and never use the mobile.
Clean my tack after use.
Farrier comes every 6 weeks.
Dentist every 6 months.
Saddle fitter and physio every 6 months  just in case.
Horsey owns 56 rugs.
Only buy very good quality tack and was horrified when someone on the yard bought some reins for £14!
Use travel boots.
Never ride without a hat or wearing johds and proper boots.

Probably loads more  things that I can't think of at the moment but I do use draw reins so maybe that should excuse the rest of the list!


----------



## Rivenroo (31 May 2010)

I don't own a BP...
I keep hold of the reins if she has a dicky do and I end up on the floor..
I don't wear gloves..(therefore lose skin off my fingers)...
She lives out 24/7...better for both of us..
Gets checked every other day and at different times...( any problems I get a phone call from the house next to the field)....
feet only done every other day...
I own a treeless saddle and she goes better in it than she ever did in a "conventional" saddle....
I ride in a hanging snaffle..
She has no hard feed at all,she doesn't need it....
And she's a chestnut WB...
I have to admit when the weathers warm and sunny her pink nose gets smoothered in factor 30 as does her pink heel.(only one)
I've never competed and don't have any desire to do so...
We hack everywhere....


----------



## Rivenroo (31 May 2010)

Oh... forgot..only own 3 rugs...lite,medium and heavy.
Bought the bridle from an auction (as well as stuff I will never use)
Don't clean my tack as often as I should....
she's never been bathed....
She's 15 3 and I'm 5ft....


----------



## Enfys (31 May 2010)

jessamess said:



			I Own a pure bred arab :O Very wise decision









my horse is my best friend!!!
		
Click to expand...

That is truly SCAREY!  

Perhaps now is the time to admit that I used to take my arab hunting with a psychedelic swirly fleece blanket. He'd come off the lorry and everybody would go ! 

Very pleased to see that none of us are perfect (apart from Jumbyjack apparently ), according to the book (whichever one that may be) yet I bet  we all try to do our best by our horses and they don't really care whether they live in a cowshed or the latest style of stable. 

Interesting thread to read.


----------



## saturdaygirl (31 May 2010)

- I use the same tack on my TB and cob.
- I like twisted snaffles
- I hate the way most Grand Prix dressage horses go
- I turned out my 'box rest' horse (and he did far less damage to himself)
- Horses are often out naked all winter, but wear h/w turnouts at night in summer
- Horses are barefoot
- I HATE warmbloods with a passion


----------



## martlin (31 May 2010)

Few more from me:
I tie up to solid objects - surely, the idea of tying up is for the horse to stay there, not to snap a twine and p1ss off
I use draw reins when I consider them necessary
I don't jump youngsters until they are at least 5 years old
I sell horses, often buy to sell on as well
I travel them NAKED! shock horror 
I don't mind weavers, cribbers, box walkers etc as long as they have other qualities - what they do in their spare time is non of my business
If something throws a tantrum when left alone in stable/field I let it get on with it...


----------



## Spyda (31 May 2010)

Eeek I am worried about the Wintec saddle admissions! I've got two 

I love my Isabell Werth... is this now a crime???!!!


----------



## Katie__Connie (31 May 2010)

saturdaygirl... not at all a criticism... but just out of interest... how come they don't wear rugs in winter.. but wear h/w turnouts at night in summer? I don't get it


----------



## Katie__Connie (31 May 2010)

alsxx said:



			I sometimes mount by clambering up the 5 bar gate
		
Click to expand...


*Hangs head in shame* I'm also guilty of this


----------



## Spyda (31 May 2010)

Katie__Connie said:



			*Hangs head in shame* I'm also guilty of this   

Click to expand...

Cripes.... being middle-aged, only 5'1" tall and with a 16.3hh horse ..... I HAVE to do this or I'd never get on!!! LOL.


----------



## Enfys (31 May 2010)

martlin said:



			I tie up to solid objects - surely, the idea of tying up is for the horse to stay there, not to snap a twine and p1ss off
...
		
Click to expand...

Martlin, I'm with you on this   I've just been teaching my 2 month old colt the principles of standing and staying put when his rope is wrapped around something. By the time he is 6 months old I will *expect* him to stay where his rope is (whether it be tied, looped around a twig, or just trailing on the ground) for as long as I leave him there. 

Last ones from me:

I *insist* upon manners. 
I will whack a horse with whatever I have to hand if it goes to bite or kick me with intent.
I will use a nose chain to get the "don't rear, pull or put your head on the floor to get your own way" message across rather than faff about with a halter that costs a bomb because it has a name tag sewn on it and they have no respect for anyway.


----------



## Katie__Connie (31 May 2010)

Spyda said:



			Cripes.... being middle-aged, only 5'1" tall and with a 16.3hh horse ..... I HAVE to do this. LOL.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you have a good excuse then!  

I don't really...

I'm 16... only 5ft2... but my pony is only 14.2  
I just don't like getting on from the ground as i worry about pulling on her back... plus pulling on my saddle!!


----------



## HollyWoozle (31 May 2010)

I use a dutch gag with one set of reins.
I use a wintec saddle.
I don't handle my horse everyday.


----------



## hessy12 (31 May 2010)

boogles said:



			Ahem .......
I am on DIY
Lord wears a wintec (although I hate it)
I have used a dutch gag AND martingale
I fully clip in winter and rug my horses well
I turn the boys out in driving rain / hail/ deep snow etc
I do worm counts
I put LW turnouts on my grey to keep him clean
I DETEST body protectors
I have used my phone on horseback

MY HORSES WEAR BLING 


and the worst of all

*SCREAMS as running out of forum*

I like katie price!
		
Click to expand...

I second all of this`!! Adding my own bit of .... manic hunting and jump anything attitude, ride in all weather's and ride horses properly.  Believe horses are there to be used, not a field ornaments and should be kept fit to stay healthy.


----------



## RuthnMeg (31 May 2010)

I'll add another one;
Iam a pony squisher. If they are naughty I will get on them. Be it 10.2hh shettie type or 11.2 welsh type. (Iam 5'4'' and weigh about 10.5 st). I have never had a problem with any pony carrying me. 

Been known in the past for me to ask directions on a HT course, as I didn't walk 'that' bit!

I have no issue with smacking a naughty horse.

I don't like it when people put their horses to sleep using the injection, I think a bullet is better.

I have never had a saddle made to measure, never had a new saddle either.

Don't think I own a stable rug - haven't seen one for years anyway!!!

I use furniture polish on their tails, and 'cut' their mane using a razor blade.


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (31 May 2010)

Wait.... What's wrong with trotting on roads?? 

I have always done this!


----------



## Saucisson (31 May 2010)

Hee hee, I've decided to enter the confessional and admit to my sins.............

Give sugar lumps as treats/rewards
They aren't turned out every day
Only groom/pick feet once a week or so
They travel with no protection
They get smacked when they're naughty/dangerous/bad mannered
Don't own any high vis
Never worn a BP (but will when I start going XC)
I use rubber bands for plaiting
They don't have a strict routine 
Can't bring myself to trim my horse's cute beard and hairy (but not feathered) fetlocks
They aren't cleaned out every day
Cut manes with scissors
Lunge regularly and it's work, not a saunter on the end of a line
They have shoes and they're shod when they need to be
I regularly hack alone
They eat their bed
Sometimes OH has gone to a XC with over-reach boots that don't match (one black, one white)
OH cuts off throat lashes and loops on numnahs because they irritate him
Both saddles on both horses
Don't clean tack very often (but I do clean the bit every time I've finished)
Don't have a dentist and never had the saddles fitted but they do see an osteopath sometimes
They sometimes work more than once a day
Sometimes mend equipment with bale twine
Really need to wash the brushes and use the same ones for both (a grey and a bay)
Mount from the ground
Don't have a cob or a British native
Use a dutch gag sometimes
No problem with showing or dressage but a bit confused by vaulting 


They always shout "hello" to us when we arrive so I don't think they hate us too much.


----------



## pastie2 (31 May 2010)

Where were all of you when I said that I did not wear hi viz on another thread? On that thread it was the crime of all crimes, infact one poster hoped that I got hurt! You couldnt have missed it as it was about a million posts! This is altogether a much nicer and light hearted thread.


----------



## Enfys (31 May 2010)

pastie2 said:



			Where were all of you when I said that I did not wear hi viz on another thread? On that thread it was the crime of all crimes, infact one poster hoped that I got hurt! You couldnt have missed it as it was about a million posts! This is altogether a much nicer and light hearted thread.
		
Click to expand...

I don't even possess anything hi vis.

There appears to be some sort of amnesty on this thread because if half these 'admissions' (and none are _so_ bad really) were touted individually there'd be the usual bitchfest.


----------



## pastie2 (31 May 2010)

LOL enfys, quite true!!


----------



## Django Pony (31 May 2010)

sonjafoers said:



			Mr Blue Pipe is alkathene (sp) - the stuff used for water mains and such like.

Brilliant piece of kit, often seen alongside those white rope type headcollars that dodgy dealers use. 



Click to expand...

Thanks, I must be being really thick, but how is it used? x


----------



## pastie2 (31 May 2010)

It is like a stick, you smack them with it!!!! Nothing else. It makes a hollow  noise without causing any pain, depending how hard you smack them of course.


----------



## Jingleballs (31 May 2010)

Mine are pretty tame compared to some of you terrible people - you shouldn't be allowed to own horses  

I never groom despite my horse having a rediculous amount of mane, tail and feather - he's only going to get dirty again anyway!

I turn my horse out all year round in a rain sheet - even in January when he's had a full clip, it's snowing and minus 10!

I lunge my horse at least once a week as I actually enjoy groundwork etc.

Oh, and my horse is barefoot


----------



## Django Pony (31 May 2010)

pastie2 said:



			It is like a stick, you smack them with it!!!! Nothing else. It makes a hollow  noise without causing any pain, depending how hard you smack them of course.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks  
(stupid 10 letter minimum thingy.....)


----------



## brighteyes (31 May 2010)

I used to lead my pony to and from his field from my bike.  Going back to the field I never needed to pedal and once I led him home using just my scarf.

He used to live in a stable with a goat.

er...


----------



## JenHunt (31 May 2010)

eeerrr, where to start?... i ride the monster in a proper double bridle for certain activites. I'm so cruel, but he seems to like it so there!  
Ride and lead with the lead horse in a headcollar (he goes in a bitless bridle anyway so why bother having to clean that after?)
thats another thing... I don't clean my tack after Every ride (but will clean someone elses tack if I use it)
I turn out at the end of March rugless unless there's snow on the ground.
I normally leave Ron's stable door open while he's in it and I'm in the feed shed
I rarely brush all of him before a ride, just the essential bits, but his coat is pretty good.
I expect them to be respectful and not fidget when handled from the ground. Our are great at this.
I expect a horse to load first time no questions (Ron loads himself, before I've asked!)
I don't feed hard feed at the manufacturers recommended rates, in fact, I don't feed much hard feed really, I'm a bit fluffy and believe in fibre first.
I try to fix a horse myself before calling a vet. I haven't had a vets bill (apart from for vacs) for 5 years. Horse has only been lame twice for 2 days (one gravel and one trapped nerve) and both times it sorted itself.
I don't believe in booting a horse up except for XC - if it can't cope with the work then it's not the one for the job or its conformation isn't right for the job. But thats just my opinion.


----------



## JenHunt (31 May 2010)

saturdaygirl said:



			- I hate the way most Grand Prix dressage horses go
		
Click to expand...

Not just me then!! glad to hear it. makes me feel sooooo much better.

I can't stand the way the front end and the back end are seemingly disjointed.


----------



## katie_and_toto (31 May 2010)

I ride in muckers occasionally
I sometimes ride in jeans
Toto has a pink rug
I bought him a fly veil that has sparkly beads on it
I sometimes ride him to/from his field bareback in a headcollar
I hardly ever wear gloves when riding
Sometimes I dismount by swinging my leg over his neck and sliding off sideways.
I lunge Toto in a headcollar with a lungeline, and no saddle/side reins or anything.
He has too many numnahs! Including a dressage square with diamante's round the edge.
Texting whilst riding


----------



## GLEEK (31 May 2010)

The name of the thread should be changed to " Confessions of a HHOer!!" lol

I only wear hi-viz when i ride and lead!
I dont own a pair of johdpurs and havent for the past 7 years!


----------



## saturdaygirl (31 May 2010)

Katie__Connie said:



			saturdaygirl... not at all a criticism... but just out of interest... how come they don't wear rugs in winter.. but wear h/w turnouts at night in summer? I don't get it  

Click to expand...

When they're showing in summer they are rugged quite a lot (but never hot/ sweating - I rug at 11pm sometime!) The if roughed off for the winter go nekked. Two more:

- Mine hasn't had so much as a headcollar on or come out of the field for months
- I clip ears completely out and take whiskers off for showing.


----------



## potty_4_piebalds (31 May 2010)

I chat on the phone and my feet out of my stirrups when im hacking out (but its ok im wearing my hat and hi-viz lol) and just feed at the field insyead of bringing in


----------



## WoopsiiD (31 May 2010)

I have spent the day thinking of more sins that I feel its time to offload in the hope I may get into heaven one day........

I have in the past got the farrier to put driving shoes on my horse so as before a show when he had new shoes on his leg action would be higher and because they lasted a bit longer......
I have deep littered for no other reason than I wanted to spend longer in bed in the winter.
I have thrown my horse out wearing tights on his tail so as it wouldn't get dirty.....not great in summer as it packs a punch when swished.
I have in the past told the work experience kids that my horse is on full livery so as they will muck out for me.
I have stood ponies with all four feet soaking in plastic buckets as I didn't have rubber skips.
I have ridden in the field and then untacked and let him go as it was quicker then bringing him in.


----------



## WoopsiiD (31 May 2010)

Just reading this and thinking I shouldn't be allowed a goldfish let alone another horse!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 May 2010)

Ok...

-ill ride down the road feet out of stirrups and on the buckle
-i ride bareback because its fun
-i let my novice OH on my horse but i wont let more experience friends
-i dont use boots unless jumping
-dont wear a bp unless its in the rules or a horse i know i will come off of
-i dont groom him fully everyday
-he goes out naked 24/7 all summer even in the rain
-hardly ever clean my tack
-turn out/bring in with just a leadrope
-i have used a wheelie bin to get on before as well as other random objects
-i jump anything i see out hacking
-i go in random fileds when hacking
-have done a show in a dually and reins because the bridle broke
-repair anything with bailer twine


list goes on and on .....oh and my horse isnt a calm native he is an anglo arab
-


----------



## Vickijay (31 May 2010)

Wow what a fun thread!

I often ride my horses in and out to the field, in there headcollers and without a hat, last week I did this on my 4yo X racehorse whilst also leading my 2 year old spottie horse!

I have sat on both my baby horses (who are 2) when they were lying down in the field.

I sometimes school without my hat.

I boxed to Windsor great park and had forgotten my bridle so did 2 hours of fast work on a very fit event horse in my headcoller and rope. I also jumped some of the Advanced BE fences there which is very naughty (it was on a seperate occasion with a bridle though!!) 

I also talk on my phone whilst riding (on the buckle) and get on off gates (although im not really sure whats bad about that...)


----------



## Lollii (31 May 2010)

I never poo pick and NOTHING will make me understand why anyone does it 

My horses wear a pelham or a waterford, snaffles are rubbish


----------



## Pearlsasinger (31 May 2010)

Don't really know whether I should say but:
Ours live in converted buildings, not purpose-built stables and we deep-litter in winter.
We bring them in from the field by opening the gate/stable door and they know which order to come in.
When we do lead them, we use white rope halters,(even though we're not dodgy dealers).
They don't always get fed at the same time every day because they have to fit in with us.
Their shoes (if they're shod) are replaced every 8 weeks, 'cos that's what the farrier says.  Those who are not shod are trimmed by the farrier.
We expect them to behave - and do something about it if they don't.
We trot on the roads - although we do always wear hats and hi-viz, so there's some hope!


----------



## indiat (31 May 2010)

I should add that I have an Isabella Wintec as well which I love, and I'm a big fan of bling!

Ner ner ner ner neeeerrrr!!!!


----------



## alainax (31 May 2010)

rofl love this thread!!!!

Ive led 5 horses whilst riding one (bareback with head collar)(when worked at riding school - we'd have been aswell herding them cowboy style!)

Cantered everynight from gate to middle of field (where the shelter was) just holding his mane - he knew exactly where we were going as that was where dinner was 

Er using a german hackamore on a stubborn bucker who hated bits, turned out she loved it! 

Oh and also with my last two i only led one out of the field as the other would follow like a foal anyway

and put them in the garden instead of cutting the grass  (stacey came through the door into the kitchen once )


----------



## paisley (31 May 2010)

Thank God for all the normal people! Umm, besides all the usual no BP/hi-viz/buckle end/bring in three from the field at once 'fess ups? Been drunk enough at a 3* to forget where the pony was in the temporary stables. And took four goes to put his rug in when I eventually found him. And he was stood like a rock the whole time.


----------



## Toffee44 (31 May 2010)

My morning routine involves stopping at side of field (field is road side) calling the girls over. Give them tit bit of the day--OH MY GOD I TITBIT and no they dont bite or throw a strop if I dont given them anything. And then all I do is give them a look over and go again! Do everything needed in the evening. 

I only feed once a day in the winter and that is only Hi-fi Lite and some high fibre mix also has economy in the title  and they dont get fed in the summer. I have Hi Fi lite on standby should they need supplements/medicine. 

I only worm 4 times a year but they do get a worm count. Which have been <50 for three years now. 

I ride my mare in a headcollar and no hat in the field

I only really groom when I ride. 

I once turned my horse out in 4 hi viz leg bands and because I couldnt catch him again I left them on over night lol


----------



## alainax (31 May 2010)

paisley said:



			Been drunk enough at a 3* to forget where the pony was in the temporary stables. And took four goes to put his rug in when I eventually found him. And he was stood like a rock the whole time.
		
Click to expand...

hahaha! I can so picture how that would have looked! 

We used to play "adult" mounted games which involved a canter slalam race and downing a bottle of bacardi breezer, then slalaming back - poor horses! After a few goes at this we got quite dizzy


----------



## kerilli (31 May 2010)

paisley said:



			Thank God for all the normal people! Umm, besides all the usual no BP/hi-viz/buckle end/bring in three from the field at once 'fess ups? Been drunk enough at a 3* to forget where the pony was in the temporary stables. And took four goes to put his rug in when I eventually found him. And he was stood like a rock the whole time.
		
Click to expand...

I got so drunk at overnight stabling once that when i went out (on time, to be fair) on Sunday morning my girl's stable door was standing wide open, with her peering carefully out of it, wondering when i was coming with her breakfast... *hangs head in genuine shame*


----------



## Mrs B (31 May 2010)

*stands with hands on hips shaking head sorrowfully*

Well! Words fail me! I don't think even Supernanny has enough naughty steps in the world for you lot.....

And if you think I'm even BEGINNING to tell you what I do or don't do......*sniggers*

(Except for the fact that I once tried to play some polo under a slight influence *coughs* Oh My God! Looked down the neck, saw 8 reins, four ears and balls everywhere..... scared the **** out of me...)


----------



## xspiralx (31 May 2010)

Oooh I have a few [although I haven't been so sinful for a while as haven't owned my own for a few years now...because I was banned - only joking!]

All my horses went 8-10 weeks between shoeing as a matter of course without a problem
I only wear a BP for XC
Don't always wear hi-vis when hacking
Have travelled horses tacked up and without boots
Only really boot up for XC, sometimes hacking/sj but not as standard
Have brought horses back into work by getting on and doing a short w/t/c schooling session, and going from there - rather than weeks of walk work
Have taken the "wait and see" approach with a slightly lame horse, rather than calling the vet
Didn't always get up at the crack of dawn to feed & turn out, and very occasionally skipped going up to visit at all when out 24/7 in summer.
Almost never cleaned my tack.
I've cantered on the roads [out hunting so not entirely by choice!]

Phew...think thats it! Amazing that my horses didn't all drop dead in my care


----------



## paisley (31 May 2010)

Hey, pony was still there and ready for brekky- I see no shame! Honours for 'naughtiness when away at a three day' have to go to a friend of mine. Got lost on the way back from a very good drinks party (having already put pony away for the night) and spent the night sleeping in a ditch!


----------



## Toffee44 (31 May 2010)

paisley said:



			Hey, pony was still there and ready for brekky- I see no shame! Honours for 'naughtiness when away at a three day' have to go to a friend of mine. Got lost on the way back from a very good drinks party (having already put pony away for the night) and spent the night sleeping in a ditch!
		
Click to expand...



Hahahaha I got chucked out of a taxi once--I had no money on me. Decided horse field was closer than home so went there in heels and spend the night in the caravan in my field curled up in a spare rug.


----------



## Enfys (31 May 2010)

paisley said:



			Thank God for all the normal people! Umm, besides all the usual no BP/hi-viz/buckle end/bring in three from the field at once 'fess ups? Been drunk enough at a 3* to forget where the pony was in the temporary stables. And took four goes to put his rug in when I eventually found him. And he was stood like a rock the whole time.
		
Click to expand...

PMSL  

  Done that! Well, not at a 3*, but walking a racehorse, or two, around the pre-parade and parade with a stonking hangover is pure hell! Worcester was awful because the stables were miles away across the track, and I did actually forget where my horses were at Aintree  Life is fun!


----------



## ponypatter (31 May 2010)

I do ride and drag with the dog.......

(but feel vindicted as I NEVER ride the dog)


----------



## paisley (31 May 2010)

enfys said:



			PMSL  

  Done that! Well, not at a 3*, but walking a racehorse, or two, around the pre-parade and parade with a stonking hangover is pure hell! Worcester was awful because the stables were miles away across the track, and I did actually forget where my horses were at Aintree  Life is fun!
		
Click to expand...

Oooh, next day hangover and horsy- I know that one! Ahem- I'm not saying that all event grooms are drunks, but it's not unknown when the horse is trotted up last thing on a Saturday night after XC for the horse to trot straighter than the groom!


----------



## fornema (31 May 2010)

Ridden all winter bareback no hat on the roads :O 
Rarely brush due to works crazy hours  and god forbid i went to a show today with my pone straight from the field
Overrugged my horse :S


----------



## Apercrumbie (31 May 2010)

Well I keep my tb out all year round in all weathers (apart from hurricanes ) :O :O :O
(please don't kill me )
I think most things I do are fairly shocking but my boys are happy and beautiful and I call them my angels for a reason!


----------



## Indy (31 May 2010)

I keep my horses in a cow shed and don't muck out - we just roll a fresh bale of straw out on top of the bed.

I don't have a dicky fit every time a dog gets within a 2 mile radius of me and my horse.

And the big baddy my dogs enjoy the right to roam on any bridlepath I choose to walk on!


----------



## saturdaygirl (31 May 2010)

I rode a young horse at his first HOYS in the working in area in the middle of the night (it's totally manic for those who haven't been) completely pissed


----------



## Mithras (31 May 2010)

I'm beyond the pale...

I only wear high viz very occasionally, such as when the light is poor, and then only a waistcoat, and no high viz horse bandages, exercise blankets, etc..

Partly as a result of the above, I actually ride my horses rather than spending all my time getting ready, and I can have a horse ready to go in 10 minutes or less, fully tacked up.

I keep one of my horses on full livery.

I don't much like eventing and can't see the point in staying in BE90 for years...

I jump one horse in an (elasticated) standing martingale.

I ride in busy traffic.

I don't dismount my horse every time it threatens to do something wrong.

I don't have regular lessons.

I compete regularly and am mainly a showjumper.  Yes, one of those.

I don't often use boots when I jump.

Oh, and I do have a career.


----------



## chaps89 (31 May 2010)

I don't really understand the benefit of exercise bandages
I turn out and bring in 3 at a time. Without wearing hat or gloves
I have hacked out bareback
I would regularly ride my horse in from the field looking something like this
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...7_66747333572_506503572_2211854_3123992_n.jpg
I have got on strange horses and jumped 3'3" fences the same time (which is a big deal)
I ride without owners present (but always with permission) or people around to pick up the pieces if/when I fall off! 
I don't know why you would want to pick feet out before turning out?!
I don't go up to the yard at the same day every day
I was so hungover once I fell off a horse when it did a very simple side-step- I carried on going out hte side door. Whilst in the middle of a college assesment.
My wardrobe houses more horse rugs than human clothes
My bodyprotector is growing mould not having been used since I left college over 3 years ago.
I have several piercings which I'm sure would hurt lots if they got caught. But I still don't tkae them out.
Last time I competed was 7 years ago and I left the ring as nerves got hte better of me. Now just happy to help out behind hte scenes! (I did write and apologise to the judge in my defence and got a very nice letter back too)

Most of mine are health&safety issues not horse care comprimisations so I'm not too bad am I?!


----------



## Storminateacup (1 June 2010)

I intend to ride my new horse Western style in Western tack - oooh eerr  can't believe I said that on here!
I dont think my horses take the P*** out of me and that I should therefore be tough with them.
I think the Parelli 7 games really has something to show so called conventional horse owners.

I try to always "play" with my horses and "work" on myself,  rather than the other way round 

I use a Zilco plastic bridle on my cob and with no noseband either!

I intend to buy my young Appaloosa horse a white bridle with bling on it if we ever do Dressage - Well we should be good at it all Western trained horses are good at Dressage!

My Jack Russell Terrier has a bushy tail that I clip he doesn't look like a JRT but both his parents are JRT/PJR and I intend to breed from him.

I feed my horses very cheaply, treat minor injuries myself with human ointments and stuff from the chemist and intend to rasp my own horses feet myself if possible and keep my new horse barefoot.


----------



## somethingorother (1 June 2010)

I think putting a Mr. before 'blue pipe' doesn't make it sound any more friendly. I have no problems with using it to make a noise at times but not for hitting. 

I think putting a  face after admitting to regularly doing something stupid doesn't make it any better. 

I think lots of these things are pretty normal... but some of the one's that aren't are pretty stupid. 

I have ridden out bareback loads when i was a teen and wish i could do it now without falling off. I do aim to be able to by the end of summer but i won't actually go there as we have no off road hacking. So will stick to the school.

I don't wear a body protector, but i do have curvature of the spine so a slight 'hump' to my back, which makes it uncoumfy. Plus about 20 metal bolts attached to my spine which dig in if i wear one. Therefore i have done some small XC jumps without and didn't worry, but will be putting one on for the first time in 10 years to do some with my share in a few weeks (he's like to refuse and then jump about 15 feet high just when you think he's not going) 

That's about all i can think of as i try to understand the reasons for everything and follow them. I prefer to tie to thin string rather than twine because any horse can panic and i would rather them get loose than break their neck trying.


----------



## Bedlam (1 June 2010)

I have been on a Parelli course - enjoyed it and use it regularly every day with all my horses/ponies.

I am the last one on my yard to rug in the autumn and the first to take them off in the spring.

I would never ever consider clipping in any way whatsoever after the end of January.

I'm going to breed from my yearling next year (she'll be 2 by then) by embryo transfer, eventhough she won't have a ridden competition record (or obviously even been backed). She does, however, have a BEF Elite Premium as a foal, and hopefully will also do well as a yearling this year.

I can't stand Pony Club politics.....but am weirdly still a huge fan and supporter of Pony Club per se.

I'm also not a fan of forum politics, and hate it that some posters are more 'popular' than others.


----------



## otter2 (1 June 2010)

i've only ever worn a body protector once as it was compulsory, but took it off half way round and left it in a bush 
and i don't wear hi viz. not that i ever go hacking in bad weather or the dark.. but i'm sure bright daylight is unacceptable to the pro hi viz too 
other than that i reckon i'm pretty much perfect.. ha.


----------



## GinaB (1 June 2010)

I have never worn a BP, even when riding XC

I used to hack out my old share pony on the buckle and feet out of the stirrups

Have taken phonecalls/texted while riding aforementioned pony

Used to lead her on the very end of the rope

Turn current share horse out by opening stable door and chasing her out to the field  

Not afraid to discipline a horse if it's naughty

Trot on the roads

Don't always wear Hi-viz for hacking

Used to race ponies bareback up old country lanes to the fields they were kept in at night

I throw my lefg over the neck to get off, I rarely dismount properly


----------



## Kat (1 June 2010)

Forgive me HHO for I have sinned...... I have done the following: 

used a twisted snaffle

used draw reins

used a market harbrough

used spurs

mounted from the wrong side

Don't own any hi viz - although the fact I haven't hacked for YEARS might mitigate that! 

And probably a shedload of other stuff.


----------



## BayJosie (1 June 2010)

When I was on DIY livery i used to muck out at 6 every evening. some people thought that was shocking!


----------



## Chico Mio (1 June 2010)

I ride in Dr Cooks - for everything from hacking to jumping

My tack is all synthetic (Wintec saddles, biothane Dr Cooks and breast plates) and I hose it occasionally if I can be a r s e d

Sometimes I wash my numnahs - only when they are so stiff they won't bend anymore.

I never use boots of any kind

I use spurs on Ari - he is a lazy sod

They are both barefoot

My OH trims their feet - and used to shoe them when they were shod and NO he is not a qualified farrier 

They are fed straights and oil - soaked oats and beet mainly

They get groomed if we are going out - round the saddle and briddle areas

They sometimes spend 14 hours a day in their stables

They have no grazing and live on hay in a paddock of about 1/4 acre, if that.

I never poo pick

There is barbed wire round their paddock as well as the electric tape

They have rubber mats and a scant bucket of sawdust in their stables - Ari is usually covered in pee stains and smells like a tramp.

I am the person who didn't muck out until ten minutes before they were due to come in - and did a shoddy job of it.

My stables are a converted barn - lots of sharp pointy stones in the walls and quite a low beam in Ari's.

We do our own innoculations/stitching/basic vet care

They are wormed once a year if they need it

I do wear hi viz as I don't want to be shot in the forest

I clicker train

I tell my horses off in no uncertain terms if they deserve it

I lunge in a head collar and don't wear gloves

They have one rug - a rain sheet - each.

I treat them like horses, not kittens, and expect them to do their jobs

I won't wear my BP except under exceptional cirumstances

I ride in trainers ALL the time


In the south:

FB lived in my back garden in a dirt pen 7m x 10m

He was fed on straw as forage and they will be again when we go back.

I rode without a hat, through the town

I rode in shorts

I lead three horses while riding FB

I often rode in a head collar out on hacks


----------



## picolenicole (1 June 2010)

Ok my trun....

I hardly pick my horses feet out

He's never had a back person or a saddle fit (Although I did used to fit flair saddles so not too different)

He doesn't have shoes on (But does need them now, so thinking about it)

Don't do head collar up, just half do it

Trot and canter on roads all the time

Don't clean my tack as much as I should

Don't hold reins at all when hacking!!

Use my phone when hacking

And last one I don't tie him up when untacking, just do it in midle of yard.

Theres loads more but I would be here for years writing them all down.


----------



## catdragon (1 June 2010)

I treat my horse like a pet (shock, horror) and like to give her a groom for no good reason at all.

I use a waterford, she likes it better than the KK sprenger...

I don't like to ride in the rain..

She's usually covered in poo stains in the summer.... she's white.

She wears a JW blingy flowered brow band.

I don't clip her feathers off when she's clipped out.

I don't tie up to groom or tack up and she'll stand loose outside whilst I untack her.

I walk BEHIND her all the time... very none BHS 

She has 2 treat balls every day cos she sulks if she doesn't get them.

But, she's well loved and cared for and I enjoy my time spent with her so I don't care


----------



## JessnGeorge (1 June 2010)

Oooh, loving this thread, here we go:-

He goes best in a Waterford gag

I bought a sparkly browband

I love sparkly spurs and have considered buying some even though I don't ride in spurs

I rarely clean tack and dunk bit in water bucket after riding

Always ride in jeans (breeches a little tight at mo)

He is sometimes in 24/7 as he hates rain and midges

He follows quad up hill to come in headcollarless (don't panic, it's a 5,000 acre private estate)

Loves his snack ball

Stands at door of stable with door open while I'm in next door shed

Rugged to the max and clipped in winter (he likes being toasty)

He's kept alone but appears to be none the worse for it

Have ridden bareback and/or hatless (but after recent fall have reconsidered)

When I was (much much) younger, friend and I rode pillion (only for a short while)

I'm off to hide now....................

My favourite is the Shetland in the Fiesta, supposed to be working but laughed out loud!!!!


----------



## shark1 (1 June 2010)

i love this thread!

i use draw reins
i have one in the evilest bit you can imagine - a dutch waterford gag - yes one rein!
i turn everything out alone
i dont wear high viz
i text/call people on my phone/listen to ipod while riding
i use too many studs in their feet
i know what i want and when i want it in the warm up which is highly arrogant  
i call them 'it' sometimes


so many sins!


----------



## frazzled (1 June 2010)

I weigh over 8 stone and still ride my daughters 15 hh. 
I have sold out grown ponies.
I bought my daughter a point two.


----------



## spaniel (1 June 2010)

I will slip the blindfold on now and you lot can take aim.......

Totillas isnt impressive.
I prefer a pelham and think snaffles are overrated.
Nosebands should NOT be tight,  no amount of expensive foam padded bridlework changes the fact that its tight.
I dont see the point of pure thoroughbreds.
Horses DONT melt in the rain and are beautifully engineered to eat grass.
Im nearly 50 and if I dont want to ride in a monsoon with horizontal gale thrown in - I wont.
If my horses run round screaming to come in....I go and get them.


----------



## Maiko (1 June 2010)

My elderly TB mare is out 24/7 all year.

I trimmed her mane with scissors.

My youngster is barefoot.

I ride him in a Wintec Isabelle.

I have shown at National level using a Wintec!

I like Pelhams if it suits the horse.

I have used a Swales in the past.

I have used draw reins in the past.

I don't care at all what other people say behind my back.

I don't like watching Morlands Totilas.

I regularly used to wear a Beagler or top hat when showing.

My expensive dressage youngster will be living out this summer, instead of wrapped up in 4 rugs in his stable every night (this is big SHOCK HORROR for some people I know!!!).


----------



## Sol (1 June 2010)

- I have the ability to be open minded. I don't read something and automatically think 'that's right/wrong!' especially just because everyone else thinks so. That must be wrong! 
- I'm neither for or against Rollkur
- Have used draw reins/waterford/double bridle/hackamore etc. - without being a 'professional' first. Before I was 14 actually, and usually on my own  
- Bought 4/6 saddles I've owned so far off ebay, and 2 off the shelf. All fitted & horses they were bought for never had a problem! (lucky coincidence maybe )
- Have told more than 1 instructor that I didn't agree with what they told me/it didn't work for me & my horse. 
- Used to hack out on my instructors 17.1 showjumper when I was 10 (and about the size of a 6yr old child...), on the roads & in fields, knowing I could never stop if she took off! 

Oh dear


----------



## nofie (1 June 2010)

I don't always wear my hi-vis (always if I'm out on my own though)

I haven't had a lesson for about 5 years

I'm a happy hacker and I haven't competed in about 4 years

Trot on roads

I don't own my own horse yet (shock horror!)

I don't see a problem with horses living out 24/7

I think gadgets are overrated and the true solution lies with good schooling

I let horses be horses


----------



## MotherOfChickens (1 June 2010)

I don't ride in an arena unless at a clinic/show-I do all my schooling on hacks and my horse is very well schooled.

they all live out 24/7, unrugged and are ridden year round

they eat grass, hay, chop and pony nuts

2 are unshod and I use a normal farrier

I hack out bareback on occasion

I think most competition dressage is ugly

I secretly want a pinstripe showjumping jacket

My main riding horse is 15.2, I also ride ponies (I am 5'7) and dont see the point in really big riding horses.

both animals or riding age can perform lateral work in long reins


----------



## saddlesore (1 June 2010)

0ldmare said:



			Oh god so many things...

Hack out on the buckle and dont mind if she wants to grab the odd particularly delicious bit of hedgerow as we pass (although she has to keep moving and I draw the line eating grass)
		
Click to expand...

I do this too. Just can't motivate myself to be remotley bothered if he grabs a scooby snack on route


----------



## Ally_F (1 June 2010)

I ride my high withered horse in a treeless saddle,
I sometimes forget about picking out his feet, 
I only ride in hi-viz in the evenings,
Believe that my TB is waterproof (as long as its not cold),
In the winter my horse doesn't see a head collar...
I tie to solid objects
I ride in mucker's
I've been in the school 10 times in the last 8 years ...
I don't want to show
and I take a TB on endurance rides
I let my horse weave without a weave gate as I think it's better for him to get it out of his system, 
I discipline my horse when he's bad! 

I dream of riding my boy in from the field bare-back, with only a head collar but he's too big to get on and his back is too bony its painful


----------



## cloudandmatrix (1 June 2010)

i have used a double- and  i loved it!!!
i am selling my mare because she is a handful and i want her to go and have fun 
i didnt clip my mare this winter and still rugged her up and rode her 
my ponies stay in at night 
i have gone for gallops on a dressage saddle 
i use pink boots on my share pony 
i hate jumping 
i get nervous hacking 
matrix is on a diet 
i ride a 13.2 
shoot me now!!!


----------



## Rivenroo (1 June 2010)

Reading some of the things people do or have done is making me chuckle....Daughter keeps asking whats funny..... I have to admit(when young and fearless) riding tandam,bareback and with no hat!!!! I also use things designed for humans,I once used Canestan on her thrush, and it worked.Also use savlon on scratches etc.Tell her not to be so soft when going past a big scary hedge with Cows behind it.(she used to live with cows..lol.


----------



## atouchwild (1 June 2010)

Oh dear, there are probably quite a few. Here are the ones I can think of, sorry if they have already been mentioned!

Sometimes, my horses just have to fit in around my life and work. Yes, they will get done early if I'm going out early eve or something
I event my TB without hind shoes or studs
I do use my phone out hacking
I do have music playing whlest I ride, even out hacking sometimes, *but not on roads*
I never wear Hi-viz unless Im on a nutcase then I wear one that says something about a young horse
I break in a racing saddle
I ride in said racing saddle on all of my horses bar the ones that are competing
I don't always poo-pick the fields everyday
If I look after/ride someone elses horse whilst they are away and it is not perfectly behaved it is disciplined
Sometimes my horses get away with things they shouldnt. God forbid anybody else's horse which attempts the same crime as mine gets away with
I ride and lead bareback and in headcollar turning out to the field
I have a pony who I bought in July which has been trimmed by farrier once (in about September) and will not be done any time soon cos' it's feet aren't long
I own at least 1 of possibly every single bit ever made!
I never clean tack, apart from my Harry Dabbs which gets done most weeks, unless competing
I hardly ever groom unless there is mud under where tack goes, and I rarely pick out feet
If I'm not sure what it is like to handle I pop in a chifney
I only ever wear a BP when i absolutely have to
I am putting my perfectly sound mare in foal because she won't travel and is therefore uncompetable
I live for horseracing
I bitch at shows

phew...I could go on I reckon but will leave it there for now!


----------



## teddyt (1 June 2010)

If i have an opinion on something i will say so 

I have full TBs and a stallion that live out   (and they are shown at county level and evented too )

If i have a 'problem' with a horse i prefer to try and understand why, rather than reaching for the supplement/whip/gadget/stronger bit/etc. I would rather spend more time training for the benefit of the horse rather than a quick solution for the benefit of me. (and no, i dont hug trees)

I am usually very safety concious but i dont put a headcollar on when picking out my horses feet in the field. Not even on the foals


----------



## atouchwild (1 June 2010)

Just thought of a couple more

I have been know to text whilst trotting down the road hunting
My pony kicks out at hounds and I still hunt on a regular basis, I just keep away from them
I don't always sweep the yard
I swear, alot, sometimes at my horses and often without meaning to, but they aren't concerned, they don't know what it means
I ride in any weather
I believe that competing is not about taking part, it's about winning


----------



## charlie76 (1 June 2010)

I sometimes use draw reins.
I sometimes use the same tack on both horses as I can't be bothered to walk back to the tack room- nothing wrong with a baggy noseband!
I compete and school in a beagler.
I have been known, in moments of desperation, to pull a branch off a tree to use as a stick!
I hunt without a body protector.
Sometimes, I ride in my double bridle as its easier and looks nice!


----------



## marmalade76 (1 June 2010)

I used to smoke on horseback, sometimes when riding and leading. 

I used to regularly ride bareback in a headcollar with no hat!

I have been known to use my phone whilst riding.

I only wear hi-viz on a dull day.

I never wear my BP (which is an ancient Racesafe I've had since PC) unless comp rules say I have to.

My horses live out whatever the weather.

My sec B never wears a rug, she doesn't even own one!

I never poo pick.

I have used a Dutch gag and a pelham with only one rein and NO roundings!!


----------



## R2R (1 June 2010)

I have never really had a saddle fitted (I have had saddler out to look, but always buy mine on ebay or get them 2nd hand) 
I dont titbit at all
I ride in spurs, all the time
I would rather have a ridden horse than a well groomed one
I feed LOADS of hard feed
I feed bran..can you believe it
I feed ad lib haylage even on spring grass, to a pony! 
I think if me and my horse havent sweated we havent worked properly
I dont boot my horses much
I dont have a sandschool, or floodlights, but still have a yard full of really well produced and happy horses that go out and win weekly!! Woop!!


----------



## Bri (1 June 2010)

I do most of the things that all of you do on a daily basis - give or take a few that I'm not brave enough for (i.e Shils - although that does sound a lot of fun).

I have been x-country schooling in very short shorts and full chaps. However it was being videoed by a guy , so most of the footage is of my ass hanging out of my shorts over jumps. Oh the shame 

Once I was so hungover/still streaming drunk, and stupid enough not to cancel my early morning lesson, which resulted in me vomiting all down my poor horses shoulder. Disgraceful...


----------



## atouchwild (1 June 2010)

Bri said:



			Once I was so hungover/still streaming drunk, and stupid enough not to cancel my early morning lesson, which resulted in me vomiting all down my poor horses shoulder. Disgraceful...
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell, that is bad!!! lmao


----------



## jodie3 (1 June 2010)

I think we are all quite normal!

Definitely feel happier on this thread than on the one about obsessive compulsive behaviour!

Takes a deep breath as confession is good for the soul -

I hate the Shetland Pony Grand National at Olympia and always go shopping when its on.

I muck out at a time of day which suits me, depending on work, baby sitting etc and also don't feed at a set time.  I love my horses but they have to fit in with me.

I would rather see my neds out in the field naked and enjoying the sun if poss but I have rugged up a particularly grubby grey in an attempt to lessen the washing/grooming needed (all in one fly/dust sheet combo).

I don't groom very thoroughly every day, just make sure there is no mud or sweat to rub under tack.

I have used my mobile when riding.

I don't mind doing dressage myself (ok attempting dressage) but could only watch a couple of tests (even at Grand Prix level) before my eyes glazed over and I fell asleep with boredom.

I get very annoyed with people who keep their horses at yards with fantastic hacking but either ride in the school everyday or trot in the field for 5 mins. 

I know I am a grumpy old woman but I hate children running round the yard screaming and also playing in the hay barn - breaking bales, tearing haylage bales and dropping sweet wrappers.

I think that (most) Pony Club Mothers are a dereanged breed apart and are best kept at least a fields distance  away.  On the same lines I think that there are quite a few PC mums who should not be allowed near a clapped out old fiesta, never mind a Disco and Ifor with two ponies aboard.  (Reverse my trailer, oh no I get someone else to do that!)

I firmly believe that when any animal of mine's (dog or horse or whatever) quality of life is no longer acceptable then I will do the decent thing by them and be with them at the end.

And I always have at least one dog on the bed with me at night!


----------



## Saucisson (1 June 2010)

jodie3 said:



			I get very annoyed with people who keep their horses at yards with fantastic hacking but either ride in the school everyday or trot in the field for 5 mins. 
!
		
Click to expand...

Don't come here then.  I can count on one hand the number of people that hack out in the lovely wood out of around 150 horses?  Unbelievable isn't it?  They prefer to do circle after circle in a school than go for a good galumph in the wood now and again.  And I'm not talking old ladies/old horses here.

I just committed another crime this very evening and thought of this thread as I did it - I let my horse stop to do his poo.  Well, he did seem to be enjoying it so much and it's been long day etc etc excuse, excuse.....


----------



## DaisyDoll (1 June 2010)

jumbyjack said:



			Oh no, I'm Mrs Goody Two Shoes!


Horsey owns 56 rugs.



			:O:O:O wow would love that amny! Where do you keep them all though? :L
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Hullabaloo (1 June 2010)

I also used to tow with a Vauxhall Omega


----------



## SDH (1 June 2010)

I rarely tie up and let horsey wander loose in yard - even with other liveries around.  He is scared of indoor/dark spaces so he never goes in any one elses stable 

(Horsey has a stunning ability to snap headcollars & leadropes and I refuse to spend any more money on them, hence horsey is free-range, LOL)


----------



## JenJ (1 June 2010)

I admire Ellen Whitaker.

And Katie Price.


----------



## spotty_pony (1 June 2010)

This thread is brilliant! I bet it will be in the Top 5 in Horse and Hound this week.


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (2 June 2010)

I like katie price 
and on hot summer days i often walk round barefoot (and ride bareback barefoot haha)
all horses are unshod (apart from sassy with her 2 front shod)
i only where riding boots when i ride with a saddle
i dont even own a BP
*Hides*


----------



## dibbin (2 June 2010)

I quite often hack on the buckle.
I have hacked bareback in a headcollar.
I tell Dylan off if he misbehaves.
I have next to no interest in competing 
I rode in a Wintec for 7 years, and only got a leather saddle because Dylan changed shape and the Wintec didn't fit anymore.
I've fallen asleep in Dylan's stable.

There's probably more!

ETA - I own a body protector, but never wear it.


----------



## Bessieboo (2 June 2010)

I do not own a body protector.

I spoil my ponio all the time.

I have not had her flu jabbed.

and I am probably guilty of a whole lot more but being quite inexperienced in owning horses (only had mine for a year now) I don't always know its a no no until somebody else points this out to me!  Awww ignorance is bliss .


----------

